# Baby bearded dragons



## emlouise (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,i was wondering if any one could help me i have some baby bearded dragons and was wondering what age i can let them go they are 3 weeks at present. 
Thanks any advice gratfully received.:2thumb:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

i would say if they'r still healthy at 6-9 weeks you can sell them but would keep them till then to make sure they are strong and you dont get people comin back the week later saying its dead


----------



## emlouise (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for ur advice


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Usually 6 to 8 weeks to make sure the babies are ok, it depends, if they are getting a little boisterous and nipping at each other before they are 8 weeks you would be better off selling them to a shop in bulk if you don't have the space to separate them.Nothing is more stressfull than Beardie tail and toe nips, trust me I can't sit still and relax without haveing to check the babies to make sure there's no more nips!
I wouldn't bother if they weren't so cute! lol!


----------



## amy1984x (Mar 2, 2010)

hi this is all new to me but i went into my local reptile shop today 4 sand and food and they had some babies in a viv and one had somehow managed to get another 1s whole front leg in its mouth, i asked him what he was going to do with it as it would of been in a lot of pain and guessed that it wud of had to be put out of its misery as it was sooo badly damaged, if i knew it wasnt hurting i wud of taken it home. this really upset me and i know it sounds sad but please dont kill any of them i bought nip tailed ones all the same and 1 of mine has toes missing but all this has been down to experience. sorry if i have gone on, please try to seperate them about 8 weeks


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

> hi this is all new to me but i went into my local reptile shop today 4 sand and food and they had some babies in a viv and one had somehow managed to get another 1s whole front leg in its mouth, i asked him what he was going to do with it as it would of been in a lot of pain and guessed that it wud of had to be put out of its misery as it was sooo badly damaged, if i knew it wasnt hurting i wud of taken it home. this really upset me and i know it sounds sad but please dont kill any of them i bought nip tailed ones all the same and 1 of mine has toes missing but all this has been down to experience. sorry if i have gone on, please try to seperate them about 8 weeks



In my experience they do not just nip at 8 weeks. They should be seperated so that there is around 10in a viv so they have more space as soon as they start eating, usually after the first week. Then seperate them further as they grow. In 1 of my 4ft vivs I have 3 juvies, its best to be safe than sorry. As for horrific nips, like a whole leg missing, its not common and more often than not its a larger dragon picking on a smaller dragon. Keep the bigger 1s together away from the little 1s, even if they are from the same clutch. Don't forget Ive seen ppl buying dragons with whole limbs missing and other deformities, so the Dragon with its leg missing would probably have turned out ok, they are more hard wearing than ppl give them credit for, it may not be nice to see but in the wild I'm sure a lot of animals would go through this and still live to tell the tale. Putting down an animal for a nip is not usually done from what I know, you always get ppl that feel sorry for Dragons with ailments, I know of 1 dragon called peggy( missing foot) and another called quazina(curved spine by tail base) both are perfectly fine and just bought that way.


----------



## emlouise (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi amy i would never kill any off them i love watching them and feeding them some of mine have got nipped tails but i would never kill em for that reason. Plus the few i have got with nipped tails have the best colours .I am new to this all to its only our first batch of babies.
They are 4 and half weeks at present and i have them in groups of 5 as recomended but i think next time we will keep them in pairs.
You havent gone on i am glad of any advice. thank you


----------

